# nalang sayo/ na lang sa 'yo



## stuartscott171

need help with the meaning of this phrase "nalang sayo" can not seem to find much on the net, some form of slang i believe.  Thanks


----------



## 082486

please provide context...


----------



## mataripis

Para "nalang sa iyo" ang pasabi/mensaheng ito. ( This message is only meant for you).   In Tagalog, it exists as "lang sa iyo" meaning /önly for you/.  In real Tagalog it is "Sa iyo lamang/lang".


----------



## stuartscott171

Thanks for the response, full context was "sweet dream nalang sayo". Make sense now


----------



## DotterKat

I agree that, absent the exact context, mataripis' conjecture is valid. However, given the fuller text of "sweet dreams na lang sa 'yo" I would suggest an alternate translation. I believe that the speaker is trying to say something more akin to "that's all" or "that's it for now".

While "sa iyo lamang" or "para sa iyo lang" does indeed mean _only for you_, that is not what is written. Instead, it is "sweet dreams na lang sa 'yo" which to my ears is a gentle and friendly way of saying goodnight --- in fact, depending on the speaker's intent it could be read as putting an end to a long and tiring conversation, albeit in a polite way. Yes it could be an expression of endearement but not one quite as clear as (elaborating on the proposed phrase "sa iyo lamang / para sa iyo lamang") let's say "isang matamis na goodnight, para sa iyo lamang" --- _a sweet goodnight for you alone_. On the contrary, "sweet dreams na lang sa 'yo" leaves plenty of room between the lines for a nuanced interpretation --- the speaker might be sincerely wishing that the reader have a restful night, in fact one attended by sweet dreams or the speaker might be so exasperated from a long conversation that he or she is trying to end the night with a polite and unromantic line (... that's it for now [_I'm so tired_ being the message between the lines]... and have sweet dreams tonight [_my dear friend_]....


----------



## rjk15

i think you should use 
sweet dreams na lang sa iyo...

not sure about these
ito na lang sa iyo (i think this line means "giving something" for example: someone was distributing something and you didn't recieve any of it, then a friend gave his/her share to you)
ito na lamang sa iyo (i think it's similar to "ito na lang sa iyo" but "lamang depends on use")
but when you use "SA IYO LAMANG" it means "ONLY FOR YOU" or "for you only"


even if I'm a Pilipino, I'm no good with words... correcct me if I'm wrong, and kindly explain why...


----------



## peaceflores

It's not proper to write "nalang sa'yo" because nalang is not a Tagalog word. It would be proper to write "...na lang sa'yo". Example, "Ibibigay ko na lang sa'yo ang bolpen ko." "Na lang" are two words, but ever since the invention of internet chat and especially the cellphone, it's become a trend to combine two words, i.e. nlng/ nalng/ nalang  = na lang.

The example of the sentence I gave  roughly means, "I guess I can give you my ballpen." It suggests hesitation in this particular sentence.

Other examples:

...na lang sa'yo = if used in this exact order, means and hints a hesitation, a begrudging attitude, something a  speaker says when he wants to be polite but its really against his wish or will to act on something that you're requesting or expecting. That or it suggests a polite way of settling a negotiation.
 Ex. Ipapadala ko na lang sa'yo. - I'll send it to you.
Ipapatawag ko na lang sa'yo - I'll tell her to call you. [polite]
Huwag na lang. This means,"Don't bother [polite tone]".  Na lang here suggests that you've changed your mind and refused an offer.
 'Di bale na lang. This means, "Nevermind." Here it suggests that the person confirms that another person's offer is politely turned down.
Sa'yo na lang. This means, "You can have this." This suggests that the giver is either sarcastic and hesitant [depends on the tone of voice] or implies that no payback is required.
Isipin mo na lang na burger iyan. This means "Just imagine that it's a burger." Here the speaker is trying to suggest that the one eating imagine that what he's eating is a burger. Na lang here is a polite suggestion.

"Sweet dream na lang sa iyo." This depends on how she said it. It could mean that she's being friendly, it suggests politeness, and may express a lack of intimacy. Normally, if a Filipino is intimate with another person, he just says, "Sweet dreams, [insert term of endearment]". Or simply Sweet dreams. It may be that she just met you and trying to be flirtatious. It really depends.


----------

